# Is lead more forgiving?



## Mooch - the anglophile (Oct 8, 2018)

Good afternoon;

I've been practicing off and on with 3/8" steel, and I cannot seem to get anything consistent. I was wondering if I switched to 3/8" lead, that might give me a little more consistency, so I could figure out what I'm doing wrong.

Thanks,

Mooch.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Steel is pretty much the best. Most likely it's just not matched to your bands or you haven't adjusted your band length quite right yet. If the bands are too long, you will get inconsistent results.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I think you're falling into the Trap of everyone else who shoots slingshot... There must be some new slingshot or new bands that will make me better. The reality is it takes a ton of practice and getting your release and your Anchor Point perfect every time and that will really help consistency.

When I went down to 8 mm and now ¼" because of the lighter bands that I'm using consistency definitely got better since I didn't have to worry about holding anything more than 4 or 5 lb of draw weight. With the lighter draw weight you can really focus on technique over power. Once you get the accuracy from good technique from your release and your anchor points then when you move up back to the bigger ammo you will have it down. Pretty easy run to Walmart and they have ¼" steel($4.77) with some light bands and you can focus on making your draw, anchor and release second nature.

Cheers


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> I think you're falling into the Trap of everyone else who shoots slingshot... There must be some new slingshot or new bands that will make me better. The reality is it takes a ton of practice and getting your release and your Anchor Point perfect every time and that will really help consistency.
> 
> When I went down to 8 mm and now ¼" because of the lighter bands that I'm using consistency definitely got better since I didn't have to worry about holding anything more than 4 or 5 lb of draw weight. With the lighter draw weight you can really focus on technique over power. Once you get the accuracy from good technique from your release and your anchor points then when you move up back to the bigger ammo you will have it down. Pretty easy run to Walmart and they have ¼" steel($4.77) with some light bands and you can focus on making your draw, anchor and release second nature.
> 
> Cheers


Very well said!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

As I reread my earlier comment makes me sound like I'm an expert at this and a dead on hit every time. What I said in that post was a mantra I say to myself and on those days when I'm doing horrible. On the days when I'm doing great it's a reinforcement that I'm on the right path.

Cheers


----------



## Mooch - the anglophile (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I've fallen down the rabbit hole of "let me try this" way to many times to want to do it again. If steel is easier, and I might need to adjust band length a bit, I'll try that. I don't want to spend time chasing stuff that won't help.

Thanks again,

Mooch


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

vince4242 said:


> As I reread my earlier comment makes me sound like I'm an expert at this and a dead on hit every time. What I said in that post was a mantra I say to myself and on those days when I'm doing horrible. On the days when I'm doing great it's a reinforcement that I'm on the right path.
> 
> Cheers


Doesn't matter if you're a total newbie, or a seasoned pro. When you're right, you're right. Good advice to follow and give!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Lead is always better than steel because for the same weight it is smaller in diameter, therefore experiencing less drag. This will cause that the lead ball will fly (range) further than a steel ball. Fired horizontally, it will have a more "flat" trajectory.

It this were not so, than bullets would be made out of steel, not of lead.

However, there are advantages of steel over lead, among others it is more readily available to buy at an affordable price; lead usually you have to cast yourself, as I do..

cheers,

jazz


----------

